# Grünspan oder was ist das?



## M59Deathman (22. Dezember 2016)

*Grünspan oder was ist das?*

Habe gestern meine Wakü umgebaut und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Schäuche milchig geworden sind und das hier im AGB gefunden bzw in den geschlossenen Öffnungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist das? Ich habe nur Kupfer Kühler im Kreislauf und benutze reines dest Wasser. Nur die Verschraubeung sind black nickel (16/10mm Anschraubtulle G1/4 - gerandelt - black nickel | 16/10mm | Anschraubtullen | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany).

Hoffe auf Eingaben. Danke.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: GrÃ¼nspan oder was ist das?*

Das sind aus den PVC-Schläuchen die du benutzt ausdiffundierte und agglomerierte Weichmacher. 

Die sammeln sich an Stellen mit sehr geringem Fluss (wie eben den geschlossenen Öffnungen) gerne mal an - und leider auch in Feinstrukturkühlern.


----------



## moreply (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Grünspan oder was ist das?*

Wie Alk schon gesagt hat einfacher Weichmacher 

Wenn du es umgehen willst entweder Tygon Schlauch

Tygon E3603 Schlauch 15,9/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Oder Norprene

Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 15,9/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz | Schlauche | Schlauche | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## M59Deathman (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: GrÃ¼nspan oder was ist das?*

Danke für die Tips. Werde den Schlauch mitbestellen wenn ich im neuem Jahr umbaue. Dann werden auch mal die Kühler geöffnet und gereinigt.


----------

